# The New Daily Pokemon Disscussion



## Monoking (Jun 13, 2012)

I remade it. Like a bawss. Seems we got to 100000000. Or something. But anyway...

Welcome to the Daily Piokemon Discussion, where once a day, we shall discuss a certain Pokemon. Discussions can range from general design to movesets to stats to, well, I am sure you get it. So, let's begin shall we?

I remember someone was keeping a list in their signature, but they stopped... sad face

So we'll just start over.

Eevee.
































It's an absolutely amazing Pokemon who I absolutely love. If I had one, I like the Eeevelutions so much I wouldn't really care which one it evolved into!

And the Shiny sprite is made of snow~


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 13, 2012)

eh, locking & restarting threads isn't really a thing so much now because there doesn't seem to be much correlation between long threads and server errors (which is why that sticky isn't up anymore) - remember when there was that whole thread? I also asked Butterfree about it and she agreed.

but like, you know this anyway, right? remember when I told you this? guess not.


----------

